# PLatzhalter unter SQL mit Java und Access



## Jörn (12. Dez 2005)

Hallo Java-Freunde.

Sorry erst einmal, meine Abfrage ist mir gerade in den Netzwerkbereich geflogen, deswegen poste ich sie nun in den richtigen Bereich.

Meine Applikation besteht aus mehreren graphischen Oberflächen mit Zugriff auf Access.

In einem Formular kann der Anwender in drei Textfelder Werte eingeben. Es können ein, zwei oder alle drei Felder mit Suchwerten belegt werden. Anschließend wird über die eingegebenen Werte die passenden Datensätze aus Access angezeigt. Hierbei ergibt sich nun aber ein Problem bei mir: Wenn z.B. nur über ein Feld Datensätze aus Access gesucht werden, wird keiner gefunden, da die anderen ja leer sind und es leere Felder in meinen Datensätzen nicht gibt.

Das keine Datensätze gefunden werden ist mir logisch. Aber wie kann ich meiner Abfrage nun plausibel machen, dass, wenn ein Feldwert leer ist, dass jeder Wert in der Datenbank dafür okay ist?

Gibt es dafür vielleicht ein Platzhalterzeichen, welches für ein leeres Feld in Frage kommt und der Abfrage mitteilt, alle Werte (Daten) sind für die Suche durch das Zeichen okay?

Oder muss man die Abfrage anders aufbauen?

Für jede Nachricht bin ich dankbar.

Gruss Jörn


----------



## Sky (12. Dez 2005)

Wenn ich mich richtig entsinne: % (anstelle von Leerstring)


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Dez 2005)

geht aber nur wen die Query mit LIKE arbeitet

und wenn NULL drin steht, dann mit IS NULL

also z.B.


```
WHERE name IS NULL OR name LIKE '%suchstring%'
```


----------

